# Making an homemade wood chipper



## Titou16

Hello,

Let me present you my last project, an homemade wood chipper. It is not painted yet and I have not yet make the covers because I wanted to test it before in order to be sure that there will not be big modifications that oblige to cut or weld. But it works well, so I can now make the covers and paint it. However I want to make some improvements in order to take bigger branches. For the moment the max diameter is 80mm.

[video=youtube_share;m7Yx_El-_qI]http://youtu.be/m7Yx_El-_qI[/video]


----------



## bpratl

WOW, what a great piece of equipment, nice workmanship and design.  Bob


----------



## Titou16

Thank you very much 

Now my next project is to make an automatic stove to use the chips. And if it works well (the first tests I made with the stove of my workshop are very encouraging, the chips burns even they are wet), I want to try to make CHP with an homemade Stirling engine. I have already made several engines that you can see on my channel. But this time I need to make a big engine. I want at least get 500W for the first version. It will be not easy to make. For the electric generator, I will make it like the first I have made (you can see that on my channel also), but bigger.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Titou016


----------



## Surprman

Nice work.  Any plans to put some sort of emergency stop device on the entry to the chute? Like a kill switch on a wire?  (It looks like that would do an efficient job on more than just wood that gets caught in there).  
:nervous:

Have to say, that is the first metric tape measure I ever saw.  I've used plenty of rulers with cm graduations, but never even considered that a construction-type, tape measure would be in anything but inches.  I'm pretty sure you simply can't buy one of those over here in the US.

Again, nice work on the chipper.

Rick


----------



## JPigg55

Do you have any plans/pictures of how you made the chipper that you could post ?
Any idea what it cost you to build ? Even at the current sale price, a Dr Power PTO driven wood chipper/shreader runs $2,600 + shipping.


----------



## Titou16

JPigg55 -> Yes I have the plans but, sorry but I don't share them because I want to try to commercialise it. I think the sell price will be cheaper than the wood chipper that you have mentionned (http://www.drpower.com/power-equipm...hredders/chipper-shredder-w-3pt-hitch-pto.axd) directly out the factory, here, in Europe. But if I want sell it in the USA, because of the shipping and the taxes it will be more expensive or at least at the same price, I think.


Surprman -> Yes there is a emergency stop device on the entry but not yet installed for the tries.


----------

